# Best Automatic Cat Litter box for Multi-Cats?



## inspiringmind (May 30, 2008)

I have a lot of questions this morning!  

We have 3 cats and are thinking about getting an automatic litter box. ANy brand any of you have found that works best?


----------



## Rikka Ru! (May 29, 2008)

Absolutly do not get a littermaid, they do not work and break down all the time. I recently purchased the Litter Robot, and even though it was $300, it was the best investment possible. Got mine in black because I thought it looked slicker - here's a link
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=278240301&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I find that th old fashioned scoop yourself method works the best, especially with multiple cats.


----------



## inspiringmind (May 30, 2008)

Leazie said:


> I find that th old fashioned scoop yourself method works the best, especially with multiple cats.


After I wrote this I found a thread with a link to a forum totally devoted to this and come to find out that the litter boxes will probably be the best. We actually have 3 litter boxes in our basement for 3 cats.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

I can't remember what brand of automatic one that we had - but to be honest - good old fashioned scooping is the easiest way. I hate it, but it's the truth. (we have 4 inside kitties)


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I find the "ol' right arm" works best, too.


----------



## ziggystyles (Jun 21, 2005)

Well they still sell the OLD littermaids which are the boxier versions. They worked pretty well. I have one downstairs. I have the newer version that I got from my mom when Dusty died...but it doesnt stop raking, so I just leave it unplugged.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Rikka Ru! said:


> Absolutly do not get a littermaid, they do not work and
> break down all the time. I recently purchased the Litter Robot, and even
> though it was $300, it was the best investment possible. Got mine in black
> because I thought it looked slicker - here's a link



I gotta say, thats the scariest lookin' thing I've ever seen. 

Your cat uses this?

*blink*blink*


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

We have a Litter Robot - we call it the death star. It works very well and one of the best things about it is that you can use ordinary garbage bags with it - you don't have to purchase "special" ones. We have one "death star" and three old fashioned boxes.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If your Littermaid goes back and forth without stopping, don't throw it away! I found the solution. 

http://bratcherpetsupply.wordpress.com/ ... p-running/[/quote]


----------



## Kittee (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a big old boxy littermade. My main complaint about it is that changing out the container is a PITA. I customized mine though so I just use plastic grocery bags to collect the waste so I don't have to keep spending 15.00 on those plastic containers. Took the kitties about 2 months to adjust to the noise from it though. Guess I've had it about 2 years now.


----------

